# sistema de audio para casa



## nestor_chino (Jun 16, 2006)

hola:
quisiera hacer un sistema de sonido para mi casa con mi mp3.....con un par de bocinas y otro par de sub woofers ya tengo el diagrama del amplificador pero no c komo hacerl para conectar el mp3 a las bocinas y en donde conectar el amplificador...ojala me pudieran ayudar..  grax.


----------



## omfreg (Jun 16, 2006)

Hola nestor, tienes el esquema del amplificador para verlo?
Tienes el amplificador montado?

Si me respondes esas preguntas podria intentar hecharte una mano


----------



## nestor_chino (Jun 17, 2006)

si mira es este......http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp400/index.htm lo vamos a armar yo mi bro. pero ps si tienes otro mas chido mejor......y vi un circuito pero no c si funcione para lo ke quiero lo ke pasa es ke lo tenia un amigo y solo tenia dos bocinas pequeñas y una fuente de 12v pero no creo ke alknce a levantar woofer y bocinas o tambien podria ser uno para auto no?????


----------



## omfreg (Jun 17, 2006)

Buenas nestor, si ese amplificador ya lo habia visto 

A ver, yo no lo he montado, pero si he montado otros de la pagina de pablin y te puedo decir que no me han funcionado.

En respuesta a lo que tu quieres:

Si quieres potencia aceptable, cosa asi de 30 o 40W por altavoz, te recomiendo integrados tipo TDA, el TDA2052 si no recuerdo mal puede sacar 30W, si montas dos de esos en complementacion puedes obtener 60 en una salida, sin complicarse mucho el montaje.

Si quieres una discoteca en tu casa, entonces puedes optar o bien por amplificador de transistores, o bien amplificador hibridos.

Yo siempre he sido partidario de colocar amplificador hibridos, tipo STK, por ejemplo el STK 3042, ese es un amplificador de potencia hibrido estereo, de unos 25W x 2. O bien el STK 084, que ese es mono, pero saca 50W. Esto lo recomiendo porque los amplificador de audio que utilizan transistores son de clase A la inmensa mayoria, esto significa que los transistores de la etapa final, es decir los de potencia, estan siempre consumiendo, tanto si les metes señal de audio como si no. Esto implica que la disipacion de calor es constante, y por ende, la potencia consumida, lo bueno que tienen es que al ser de clase A, la calidad de sonido que sacan es buena.

Los amplificador integrados o hibridos, tipo TDA, STK y OM, son de clase AB, por lo que estos amplificador solo consumen si les metes señal, ya que interiormente, es la propia señal la que excita las bases de los transistores amplificador. A ver, siempre hay un ligero consumo de reposo, pero ni por asomo es el de los amplificador de clase A.

De todos modos exista tambien la posibilidad de colocar 2 operacionales en modos booster, y 4 transistores a su salida, por lo que alli tienes un amplificador bueno, de clase A y de buena potencia. Operacionales del tipo NE5532, o 741, o TL

poniendo estos integrados en google accedes a sus datasheets donde vienen circuitos de aplicacion.


Lo de la etapa de potencia en el coche, en principio si el amplificador ese de tu amigo funciona a 12V, pues si, puedes conectarlo directamente.

Tambien te digo una cosa, y es que, la mayoria de etapas de potencia de coche, llevan un transformador dentro, para pasar los 12v del coche a 30 o 40, para asi dar mayor potencia.

Otra cosa, y es que, hoy en dia, el mundo del sonido, sobretodo en el automobil esta muy engañado , y los fabricantes dicen que sus altavoces sacan 200W o 300, cuando en realidad no llegan a 20 o 30 . 

Has de fijarte en la potencia, tanto voltios como amperios, del amplificador para coche, y en base a ello si puedes conectarlo directamente o bien si necesitas un transformador.

aqui te adjunto algunas direcciones que pueden interesarte:

datasheet de TDA 2052

datasheet de STK 084

http://www.pjrc.com/tech/cbw/

http://sound.whsites.net/p12_fig1.gif

Espero haberte ayudado

Un saludo


----------



## nestor_chino (Jun 17, 2006)

gracias. Oye no sabes de algun circuito en donde pueda utilizar mi mp3 como reproductor y tan solo conectarlo a este circuito y de ahi a el amplificador???? grax


----------

